# Live plants in 2.5 gallon tank?



## lathamc (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank with one betta (at the moment three ghost shrimp, but they may not survive long) and two plants. One is the anubias nana (planted with ribosome above gravel) and the other is the dwarf cardinal plant. However, the dwarf cardinal plant doesn't appear to be doing well. Its leave are all folded, and I found out that it is hard to take care of.

I was going to take the cardinal plant back to Petsmart (hopefully they'll accept it). I wanted to get something that would cover the ground like grass or in a similar manner that the dwarf cardinal plant does. 

At Petsmart, they have:
-Dwarf hairgrass
-Cyperus helferi
-Cryptocoryne balansae

I can call and see if they have others.

What would you recommend that is easy to take care of and would either cover the ground like grass or in a similar manner that the dwarf cardinal plant does? Also, does the anubias nana look good in the middle? Also, should I add a background plant? If so, what kind is the best and easiest?

Thanks!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Another good ground cover is dwarf hairgrass. I'm not sure you will reach the fool appearance since your substrate is gravel, but to me everything looks healthy. You could also try java moss, it too can become a ground cover. Other good back ground plants are tall grasses, water sprite, and swords.


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Your plants look good so far but time will tell if they are happy.

Something i learned with plants is to try to get a really fine gravel is possible (if you wanted to go the gravel route) the plants have more surface area to spread their roots & it can hold more nutrients for those who take it from the substrate.
You also need it fairly deep (about 4cm minimum i would say) & while that would take away from the space of the tank your plants will be much happier with more space to grow (especially big rooted plants like crypts)

With the anubias i would personally get a nice small driftwood piece and tie it on, It will be happier & it gives you more decoration & makes the tank look more natural!

I actually made a carpet on my shrimp tank using plain ol' java moss. 
I bought some stainless steel mesh squares (you can get them off ebay pretty cheap- they have different sizes too) and i just spread it over & tied it with a fine fishing line. Within a month it looked great and i couldnt see the mesh.
This would be the most viable option since you most likley have low light and moss is pretty darn easy to keep alive!!


----------



## lathamc (Jan 27, 2014)

I actually have a fairly strong light. Would this open up opportunity for more plants? Would dwarf hairgrass be easy to keep? Would the driftwood for the anubias change the water chemistry? Would I have to soak it in water at all? Will it grow in the gravel as long as the ribosome is above gravel?


----------

